# Power Point Promo



## Rail Freak (Jun 21, 2009)

I left Was on a WAS-TPA Coach ticket & upgraded from CLB - TPA. How will the Power Point Promo handle my promo points? Will I get credit for the upgrade?

When should these promo pts. get posted?

RF


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting on all of mine...


----------



## dart330 (Jun 28, 2009)

I signed up for both the Spring & Summer Points Promos.

I traveled twice on 5/2 and the spring promo points posted the same day as the rail travel did (5/8 & 5/12).

I traveled once on 6/2, the rail points posted on 6/10 and have yet to see any summer promo points.

I am waiting until July to see if I get the bonus 250 points offered in the email sent out a while back so I can complain about all the missing points in one phone call.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 28, 2009)

I would wait until the end of the month, the 30th. Heard something about an AGR computer system update that might have the points bundled in with them.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 30, 2009)

yea no points either YET-- the actual pts for the travel has posted though...


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 30, 2009)

The T & C says: "All bonus points will post up to 14 days after regular point-earnings post," but that obviously isn't working.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm... I'll still hold out hope they're packed into the update or something tonight.


----------



## BLOND37 (Jun 30, 2009)

storm the bastille! :lol:


----------



## rtabern (Jul 1, 2009)

Just called a Select Plus agent to complain... and was told that A LOT of people have been calling and that there is some computer glitch "they are aware of and working on"... and that is why none of the bonus points have posted. This is the 3rd time I have called AGR now. The first time I was told I had to wait 14 days. Then I called back and told I had to wait 14 BUSINESS days... now this time!!! UGGGHHHHHHHHH....... I don't why they just didn't post automatically like the double spring promotion or the winter one before it?? They posted the same day as the other points.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2009)

rtabern said:


> Just called a Select Plus agent to complain... and was told that A LOT of people have been calling and that there is some computer glitch "they are aware of and working on"... and that is why none of the bonus points have posted. This is the 3rd time I have called AGR now. The first time I was told I had to wait 14 days. Then I called back and told I had to wait 14 BUSINESS days... now this time!!! UGGGHHHHHHHHH....... I don't why they just didn't post automatically like the double spring promotion or the winter one before it?? They posted the same day as the other points.


I recently had a similar experience on a different matter and as Larry the Cable Guy would say... They did eventually "Get'er Done!"


----------



## chuljin (Jul 2, 2009)

They've started showing up.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 4, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > Just called a Select Plus agent to complain... and was told that A LOT of people have been calling and that there is some computer glitch "they are aware of and working on"... and that is why none of the bonus points have posted. This is the 3rd time I have called AGR now. The first time I was told I had to wait 14 days. Then I called back and told I had to wait 14 BUSINESS days... now this time!!! UGGGHHHHHHHHH....... I don't why they just didn't post automatically like the double spring promotion or the winter one before it?? They posted the same day as the other points.
> ...



My power pts. posted!!! 7/2/09

RF


----------

